# Origin of the Devil



## Claudiu (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been wrestling with this problem for some time. I tried to looking it up but haven't found anything good. There are a lot of different views on the origin of the devil. The non-Reformed view that someone gave me earlier this year was really funky. It went something like this: "in heaven the devil (at the time an angel) was scheming behind God' back and was trying to take the throne for himself. He was able to get a third of heaven (a third of the other angels) on his side for the revolt. However, God soon found out and threw him out of heaven." Also, the man I was talking with even went on to say that our reason for being here on earth is that "God wanted to do a major clean up in heaven. He wanted to test the others left and see if they were loyal to God." He explained that the reason we are here on earth is to "pass the test". We have a choice to either follow God or the devil. This seemed really silly, like a horrible sunday school story from a person who doesn't understand the Bible. It was really bad. It feels weird even repeating it right now. 
On the other hand, it did get me to think a little more about the devil. This question is similar to the 'problem of evil' that philosophers debate about. However, I just want to stick to the part with the origin of the devil, and not what the devil does today and how God is involved in that. 
There are a couple ways of looking at the issue that I've thought about. One is that because God is omniscient there couldn't be something like the story above going on in heaven. God would know about it. Second, the other possibility is that God knew about it but he allowed it to happen, the attempted revolt, and then stopped the devil before anything actually happened. Another possibility is that in order to have Good, there was also a need for the creation of Evil. 
If you guys have any input on this it would be greatly appreciated. Also, if there are any article's or resources online that would be good too. Lastly, any Biblical passages that speak on this issue (his origin, the revolt, etc)?

-----Added 11/28/2009 at 01:28:30 EST-----

The issue I'm having is binding the attributes of God together to get a non-contradictory view. God is omniscient and sovereign, he is also good.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 28, 2009)

Calvin's Institutes Book1, Chapter 14



> Section 13. The doctrine concerning bad angels or devils reduced to four heads. 1. That we may guard against their wiles and assaults.
> 
> The tendency of all that Scripture teaches concerning devils is to put us on our guard against their wiles and machinations, that we may provide ourselves with weapons strong enough to drive away the most formidable foes. For when Satan is called the god and ruler of this world, the strong man armed, the prince of the power of the air, the roaring lion[6], the object of all these descriptions is to make us more cautious and vigilant, and more prepared for the contest. This is sometimes stated in distinct terms. For Peter, after describing the devil as a roaring lion going about seeking whom he may devour, immediately adds the exhortation, "whom resist steadfast in the faith," (1Pe 5: 9) And Paul, after reminding us that we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places, immediately enjoins us to put on armour equal to so great and perilous a contest, (Eph 6: 12) Wherefore, let this be the use to which we turn all these statements. Being forewarned of the constant presence of an enemy the most daring, the most powerful, the most crafty, the most indefatigable, the most completely equipped with all the engines and the most expert in the science of war, let us not allow ourselves to be overtaken by sloth or cowardice, but, on the contrary, with minds aroused and ever on the alert, let us stand ready to resist; and, knowing that this warfare is terminated only by death, let us study to persevere. Above all, fully conscious of our weakness and want of skill, let us invoke the help of God, and attempt nothing without trusting in him, since it is his alone to supply counsel, and strength, and courage, and arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for your response Rich.


----------

